

Show HN: Twicklish, a lightweight HTML5 client-side Twitter summarizer - jimme
http://www.twicklish.com

======
jimme
Twicklish gives you a bird's-eye view of your Twitterverse.

At a glance you can see which of your search channels kick out the most
tweets, or better still, log in to Twitter to see which of the people you
follow have the most chat!

We built Twicklish to get a quick-and-dirty relative feel for how many people
are tweeting about our product, Qiqqa.com, vs. its competitors.

Pure client-side HTML5 – no server side components whatsoever. Login to
Twitter is performed directly between your browser and Twitter.

At a glance: \- The bigger the search segment, the more tweets it has. \-
Hover over a segment to get its timeline. \- Click near a tweet dot to see the
tweet details. \- Tweets by the same author are the same colour and line up to
get your attention. \- Add the search segment topics that interest you on the
top-right hand side. \- Add your personal Twitter timeline segment by logging
in to Twitter on the top-left side.

